# Buying a car in rome



## castel (Sep 10, 2016)

My daughter has permanent job in Rome and now in position to buy car as has her residency certificate. Any helpful hints for her about best way to go about this. New or second hand? She has concern about potential bumps etc if new car but, as parents, concerned about her buying rogue second hand one.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

castel said:


> My daughter has permanent job in Rome and now in position to buy car as has her residency certificate. Any helpful hints for her about best way to go about this. New or second hand? She has concern about potential bumps etc if new car but, as parents, concerned about her buying rogue second hand one.


tell her to get in touch with me . i know of a trustworthy car dealer who speaks english


----------



## jljarvis (Sep 26, 2016)

I would be interested too if you don't mind


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

*car*



jljarvis said:


> I would be interested too if you don't mind


well please get in touch


----------



## jljarvis (Sep 26, 2016)

*How?*

Sorry, I dont know how to get in touch with you other than on here


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

jljarvis said:


> Sorry, I dont know how to get in touch with you other than on here


He means you should send him a "PM".

Click his name and select "Send a private message to pudd 2" from the drop down menu. If you don't have that option, it is because you have not posted enough on this board yet; you have to have some number of approved posts before you can PM. I forget how many; 5? 10?


----------



## jljarvis (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh, thanks for answering. Yes I dont have that as an option. I'd better get posting


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

jljarvis said:


> Oh, thanks for answering. Yes I dont have that as an option. I'd better get posting


According to #16, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html, you need to have five posts.

You're almost there!


----------



## jljarvis (Sep 26, 2016)

. Thanks.


----------

